# 2011 Cruze - Horn upgrade ideas?



## Orange (Mar 6, 2011)

First off, the horn seems fine in the Cruze for everyday use, but I've always wanted to have a more bada$$ / safer / hopefully legal horn upgrade to something better.

Clearly first off: Full on liter tanks + air compressor + long bell may not be fun to find room to install, or pay for. It would for sure get attention when needed; having that big truck sound, but have any of you found more reasonable horn upgrades? I'm not looking to go with police/ems/fire sirens.

I have the 1.4L Eco.


----------



## mrblanche (Dec 28, 2010)

This will get their attention!

Ah-Oo-Gah Horn

Well...it does on my T bucket, anyway...


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

This will honestly probably be the next mod to my cruze:

Hornblasters Air Horn Products Catalog! Find The Perfect Train Air Horn For Your Car Or Truck!

I've been debating buying one for the past 2 years, and last night i wish I had one. Someone was doing 30 in a 45, I got on their tail, and they brake checked me everytime to 20. So I drove with my brights on for 3 miles, till they finally pulled over, a train horn probably would have done a better job. Plus I could scare some people with it, just becasue


----------



## Orange (Mar 6, 2011)

itsbmw said:


> This will honestly probably be the next mod to my cruze:
> 
> Hornblasters Air Horn Products Catalog! Find The Perfect Train Air Horn For Your Car Or Truck!
> 
> I've been debating buying one for the past 2 years, and last night i wish I had one. Someone was doing 30 in a 45, I got on their tail, and they brake checked me everytime to 20. So I drove with my brights on for 3 miles, till they finally pulled over, a train horn probably would have done a better job. Plus I could scare some people with it, just becasue


Yeah.. reminds me of when a dump truck tried (likely intentionally) to run me off the highway. A horn that could be heard would have likely helped.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I've always wondered how a _genuine_ New England "*FOG HORN*" would sound!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

oh my Subaru i had the most pathetic little sounding horn. 

i was originally going to replace it with and old school 70s horn but when i had the bumper off i found out that unfortunately they didnt work so I just picked up for like 10 bucks something at the local parts store and its way better then stock.

Amazon.com: FIAMM 72112 Freeway Blaster Horn: Automotive

found it, this is the exact horn i put on 

However most people on the import forums swear by the hella horns but meh.. 

I think I may just buy another freeway blaster for the cruze


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

If I wanted to get a beefy sounding horn I would probably look into Cadillac horns, they seem to be fairly obscene.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...how about a junk yard trophy? an old *Plymouth Roadrunner* "Meep-Meep" horn?


----------



## carmcars2000 (Jun 2, 2012)

How about a sickspeed blast horn I thinking about getting them just for the looks lol


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Gotta go with the train horn! Clear a runway for the cruze on the highway


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I remember reading on cruzetalk awhile ago that one of the weight saving features of the eco was a cheaper/lighter horn. I have no idea if this is true, if so I would just look into buying the regular cruze horn.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I will just keep thhe chevy horn I have always liked the tone .


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't think it's just the ECO, my Korean-built diesel also has a, shall we say, slightly wussy horn!

Starting to look around and see what is out there that will *fit*, too!


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

I suggest using another horn relay, fed by existing horn wire.
Use 12 or 14ga(<-MIN) wire when upgrading.

1. Junkyard Caddy or Buick Electra horn, some euro units are Loud too.

2. Harbor Frt.
Horns - Car, Motorcycle and Truck Horns


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

DrVette said:


> I suggest using another horn relay, fed by existing horn wire.
> Use 12 or 14ga(<-MIN) wire when upgrading.
> 
> 1. Junkyard Caddy or Buick Electra horn, some euro units are Loud too.
> ...


Once spring rolls around I'm searching for a junked Caddy with the 4 horn train horn option. Outta my way!!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Once spring rolls around I'm searching for a junked Caddy with the 4 horn train horn option. Outta my way!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Park Avenues have a pretty great horn as well.

I wonder why they did a different horn on the LS/LT/LTZ models than the Eco? The Eco sounds like a VW Beetle. The LT has a REAL horn that says, "You there, don't do that, or I shall deafen you with compressed blasts of air!" I'm very thankful for that, living where I do.


----------

